# Powerpoint appliances - Any experience



## tara83 (23 Nov 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering of anyone has had much experience with Powerpoint kitchen appliances.  I am considering the whole range - dishwasher, oven, hob and washing machine. They seem to be good value but are not a well recognised brand.  I have searched the web but cannot find any info other then where who supplies them.  

I am not looking for anything fancy just reliable.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Nov 2007)

Dunno about long-term but a house I rented had a Powerpoint electric oven and 5 burner gas hob and it was perfect. We were there for 2 years and were the first tenants in a new house (2 of us).

Limited use considering only 2 of us but still. Although the small burner did get clogged a couple of times but that may have more to do with us than it !


----------



## ajapale (23 Nov 2007)

Ive had very bad experiences with Powerpoint electrical appliances.

It appears to me that "Powerpoint" is only a badge that an irish importation company is sticking onto all manner of goods from god knows where.

I found it very hard to get in contact with the company behind the badge. The nearest I got was to talk to a guy in a warehouse some where in Dublin.

In both cases the retailer (DID) resolved the issue by providing a known -  brand and I paid the difference.


----------



## tufty1 (23 Nov 2007)

Bought a powerpoint dishwasher for my new kitchen which was fitted this week. The appliance was sitting there in its box when the fitter came to measure up. He laughed when he saw it and advised me to get anything else! So I replaced it for a Zanussi. He was much happier when he saw the replacement this week and was joking with the other fitters about what we had bought, they all had a great laugh!
Something about it being chinese and poor seals, general build quality! On a brand new kitchen, for the sake of an extra €150, I was'nt going to take any risks.


----------



## bytelive (26 Nov 2007)

Powerpoint are a badged brand owned and distributed by Shomar Ltd.  Futura is another brand of theirs.

Some of their stuff is average, though their dishwashers, particularly the now obsolete TW26 model was woefully unreliable.

Hobs are generally OK, less parts to break down I suppose.  Fridges generally not too bad either, on a par with Beko etc.

I suggest you try and up your budget a bit and go for some brand names, maybe Bosch, Siemens, Zanussi, Electrolux, AEG, etc.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Nov 2007)

I really wouldn't recommend Powerpoint, my folks had one of their dishwashers and a hob; after a number of problems with each item they eventually returned the goods to the retailer and replaced them with more quality brands.  You'll find it very difficult to find any information about the brand on line and that alone says something.


----------



## Gonzo (27 Nov 2007)

Hi,

I had a powerpoint integrated washer drier which lasted 3 years before I noticed it was leaking. Similar to what was stated in previous posts the guy I got out to repair it laughed when he saw the brand. 

I found the machine quite noisy - at times during a rinse or spin it would drown out everything.

/Gonzo


----------

